# Sulley Muntari al Pescara



## viaggio (18 Gennaio 2017)

Diverse testate giornalistiche online riportano che stamane l'ex rossonero ha firmato con il Pescara. Il ghanese è reduce da un'esperienza in Arabia Saudita. C'è un curioso retroscena secondo il quale Muntari ha deciso di non indire alcuna conferenza stampa (come sono soliti fare società e calciatori in caso di nuovo acquisto) per mettersi da subito a disposizione del tecnico Oddo che l'ha fortemente voluto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Gennaio 2017)

Grande Sulley


----------



## Djici (18 Gennaio 2017)

viaggio ha scritto:


> Diverse testate giornalistiche online riportano che stamane l'ex rossonero ha firmato con il Pescara. Il ghanese è reduce da un'esperienza in Arabia Saudita. C'è un curioso retroscena secondo il quale Muntari ha deciso di non indire alcuna conferenza stampa (come sono soliti fare società e calciatori in caso di nuovo acquisto) per mettersi da subito a disposizione del tecnico Oddo che l'ha fortemente voluto.



questo a zero ci avrebbe fatto comodo


----------



## viaggio (18 Gennaio 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> questo a zero ci avrebbe fatto comodo



più che altro avrebbe fatto comodo:

1) ai venditori, carrozzieri e verniciatori di automobili trash di Milano
2) agli "stilisti" di abiti trash di Milano
3) a tutte le altre squadre di serie A per procurare infortuni in allenamento a Bonaventura, Suso, Donnarumma e compagnia cantante


----------



## wfiesso (18 Gennaio 2017)

Pericolo scampato... ero stra convinto che Galliani prendesse lui come rinforzo


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (18 Gennaio 2017)

viaggio ha scritto:


> Diverse testate giornalistiche online riportano che stamane l'ex rossonero ha firmato con il Pescara. Il ghanese è reduce da un'esperienza in Arabia Saudita. C'è un curioso retroscena secondo il quale Muntari ha deciso di non indire alcuna conferenza stampa (come sono soliti fare società e calciatori in caso di nuovo acquisto) per mettersi da subito a disposizione del tecnico Oddo che l'ha fortemente voluto.


In vita mia ne ho visti di giocatori scarsi ma come questo davvero pochi...
Se mi chiedono cosa significhi giocare a calcio in maniera ''ignorante'' non ho dubbi su cosa rispondere...''Guarda Muntari...in lui c'è tutta l'ignoranza che il calcio può esibire''


----------



## viaggio (18 Gennaio 2017)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> In vita mia ne ho visti di giocatori scarsi ma come questo davvero pochi...
> Se mi chiedono cosa significhi giocare a calcio in maniera ''ignorante'' non ho dubbi su cosa rispondere...''Guarda Muntari...in lui c'è tutta l'ignoranza che il calcio può esibire''



quoto tutto


----------



## __king george__ (18 Gennaio 2017)

bentornato in serie A Sulley...basta che non vesti la nostra maglia e poi sei sempre il benvenuto...almeno per me


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Gennaio 2017)

Ricordo con assolto orrore la predilezione che allegri aveva per lui ahahahahaha

Finché va al Pescara può fare quello che vuole


----------



## Eziomare (19 Gennaio 2017)

Ci credete che una delle mie piu' grandi gioie da milanista risale proprio ad un suo gol? Sono momenti particolari e assolutamente soggettivi, che esulano dalle grandi vittorie internazionali. Il siluro di Clarence allo scadere di un meraviglioso derby vinto in rimonta resta uno dei frangenti piu' significativi della mia vita rossonera, va addirittura oltre la felicità provata in occasione delle finali di champions vinte. Poi c'è il gol in coabitazione tra Pippo e lo Scorpione bianco, anch'esso allo scadere, in un indimenticabile quarto di CL nel 2003. Infine, proprio il gol del 2-0 di Sulley in un Milan-Barca di qualche anno fa, assist del Faraone. Scusate per il pippone, ogni tanto mi lascio prendere dalla nostalgia, non solo calcistica.


----------



## Black (19 Gennaio 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Ci credete che una delle mie piu' grandi gioie da milanista risale proprio ad un suo gol? Sono momenti particolari e assolutamente soggettivi, che esulano persino dalle grandi vittorie internazionali. Il siluro di Clarence allo scadere di un meraviglioso derby vinto in rimonta resta uno dei frangenti piu' significativi della mia vita rossonera, va addirittura oltre la felicità provata in occasione delle finali di champions vinte. Poi c'è il gol in coabitazione tra Pippo e lo Scorpione bianco, anch'esso allo scadere, in un indimenticabile quarto di CL nel 2003. Infine proprio il gol del 2-0 di Sulley in un Milan-Barca di qualche anno fa, assist del Faraone. Scusate per il pippone, ogni tanto mi lascio prendere dalla nostalgia, non solo calcistica.



effettivamente non ricordavo quel gol. Anch'io esultai come un pazzo perchè fu una serata magica. Poi pensandoci meglio capisco perchè non ricordo.... al ritorno ci hanno asfaltato 4-0!! un pò quindi lo stesso motivo per cui faccio fatica a ricordare il gol di Maldini in finale di champions e la doppietta di Crespo con splendido pallonetto sul 3-0.... nemmeno vi dico di quale partita perchè non è mai stata giocata


----------

